# Luckiest Model?



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

We've all got a model that no matter how many times the enemy shoot it, hit it, stab it, and _should_ destroy it, that always seems to get up and utterly own everything else. So which one is it?

Mine has to be a little metal meltagun guy. In the 2+ years I've been playing 40k he hasn't died once. There was this one game, against Tau, where all his fellow guardsmen in the command squad died beside him, yet he managed to save 24 armour saves, and kill a hammerhead, a crisis suit and ethereal, to name a few. 

So, what's your luckiest model?


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

mine would be my death co rhino, it has been shot at and penetrated 24 times in 5 games and never suffered more then a weapon destroyed result.

a friend of mine has a killa kan that has been shot at so many times i cant count and always gets glanced and never takes damage........i will kill it one day!!!!!!!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I've had a (proxied) winged Hive Tyrant with a melee outfit survive a LOT.

I think it was about.....

118 Heavy Bolter rounds.
About 14-ish Autocannon rounds.
Maybe 6 or so Lascannon rounds.
And a FUCKTONNE of Lasgun shots.

Over 3 turns.
He was my last model in the army, and my enemy was IG (wow, really..?)
He had most of his army left at that point 

Needless to say he had Warp Shield, and those counts include shots that didn't hit.
But MAN!

And yes, he did die in the end.


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

I don`t hav ethem anymore(or use them) but Tau sniper drones. 

Best story ever. Kharn charges into CC with them. I`m like "Well, so much for them." They get first attack and wound Kharn. He hits back and gets NOTHING. Next turn, they wound him again. Apparently, Kharn got pissed cause he ripped them to shreds. Well, then my commander turned, gave kharn a friendly wave before splattering the rest of him all over the street.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

My forge world avatar....it passed over 200 armor saves in the tourniment today.....and took down 10 terminators includeing 2 HQ's. in one match.


----------



## GreyKnights (Oct 3, 2009)

well i would have to say my GreyKnights Inqusitior

i have had him surronded by about 32 deamons and he didn't die my greyknights terminators were in another mass of deamons 

so one inquisitor v 32 deamons and one strom bolter


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I've actually given her a name.

Enter my Inquisitorial Stormtrooper with a plasma gun, her name is Sasha.
She has seen her squad around her die many times, but always she perservered. Wether her plasma overheated due to her shooting too many enemies, or chaos lords charging her to finish her off and ending up to be the dead one. Psychic storms from librarians could not stop her. Tau commanders have fallen to her plasma wrath.
She even once blew up a dreadnought, in close combat... with krak grenades.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

for me it has to be Brother "lucky jim" james of the grey knights armed with his trusty psycannon, he has survived countless battles while the rest of his brothers died, and he even survived CC with abbadon, abbadon hit with 5 blows, failed to wound, james hit back and does 1 wound which abbadon fails to save and lose's the combat roundso he then has to take another save and fails (2 1's on the trot.....lol) and takes another wound), second round of combat abbadon rolls a rolls a 1 for his attacks, and takes another wound, and then james hits him, wounds, and yes he fails another save...........lol, the chaos player could not belive it that a lone grey knight marine killed his big boss, and the game went down hill for the chaos player after that as the remains of my army somehow mangaed to wipe his force out, and brother james also managed to kill the daemon prince at range as well........lol


----------



## Ensanguined Priest (Feb 11, 2009)

Gotta go for my Honour Guard Tech Adept..
I play against my IG friend regularly and he hates that adept!
Usually he runs about 8/9 heavy weapon squads, mix of missile launchers, HBs and the occasional Las. In our last game he had all teams trained on the squad, everyone else got wiped out turn one! :'( But my tech adept still strode on. For two following turns he was targeted by a hell of a lot of shooting, but still managed to walk right upto his main command sqaud and wipe them out


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

My forgeworld Avatar, ive played 12 games with it and its died only twice! It has survived A khorne terminator lord (with DW) and a 6 man termi retinue!


----------



## Valanehtar (Sep 10, 2009)

Its gotta be either my one IST melta guy...he once survived 3 full turns in CC with a defiler after the defiler shot the rest of the squad to pieces and just seems to always survive no matter wounds the squad takes....or my Grandmaster, simply because today him and 4 GK terms (1 with th) took out 11 assualt terms and a term librarian before finally dying to a tactical squads power fist.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

I haven't played enough games to determine a lucky model, but I've got a few lucky models. Some guys out of one squad of dire avengers. There was 2 or three left including an exarch and they managed to wipe out a few Chaos Terminators which pretty much won me the game.


----------



## gatha23 (Jul 9, 2009)

for me it has to be my scarab base with d field, after loosing its friends to a vindicator shell it was time he got revenge and ripped off its gun then next turn he went to kill a demon prince and did so, it was the 1st time i killed that thing and i have played a lot of games against it


----------



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

mine is probably tony, he is a normal spacemarine but has never been killed in the three years ive been playing with him
my oponent absoloutley HATES him and normaly concentrates on killing him instead of my land raider
he has so many purity seals and honors you can hardly see him


----------



## ArmoredGhost (Aug 18, 2008)

I actually have two in my CSM army: 1) my Greater Demon, with a T6 and only a 4+ inv save to protect him he has survived many games and actually lasting longer than my Demon Princes do. 2) my one Chain Fist CTerminater has survived a lot of fire and charges. In a game vs. Demons him took down 2 Soulgrinders and a handful of bloodletters by himself.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I love my Asurmen model, that one man has killed whole units of termies and tied up Soul Grinders in CC for a whole games. Then again, that didn't take too much luck for him.

But for a more average type unit, I had a normal Fire Dragon pop a couple Land Raiders on his own after his squad had perished. So I gave him a little marker on his base. Then on another occasion he survived CC with a dread long enough to pop it while running away! Yeah he ran, but darn if he didn't kill him on the way out.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

For me, it has to be Commisar Yarrick. In his career with the Mathion 22nd he has managed to kill three tanks (looted wagon, leman russ demolisher, leman russ executioner) in two games, and passed 4 out of 5 rolls to stand back up. All this, despite his entire meatshield (I mean supporting army) dying around him. Both games.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Styro-J said:


> Asurmen


Asurmen isn't lucky, he's coated with rules armor.


------------------
For me, a single Kroot Shaper. Once, his squad of 20 Kroot got caught out in the open by a squad of 50(!) Guard Conscripts, back in 3rd edition.

They fired every gun they had at them and then some in their turn, killing everything but the Shaper, which lost 1 of his 3 wounds.

I laughed a little under my breath when I rolled snake eyes for his panic test. I then decided he should have an honourable end, so come my turn I charged the mass of conscripts. P'ruut (that's his name) hit and wounded on all his 5 attacks, and not a single conscript was able to pass their armor save.

There was between 5 and 10 of the redshirts that was able to hit him back, and out of them, 5 of them hit and wounded him. He had to make at least 4 out of the five 6+ saves.

Ok, the battle was in a club with other battles ongoing at the time. The turning of heads between the other players in the room made a distinctive sound as I yelled - at the top of my lungs;

"YATZY!!!!"

P'ruut made ALL his 6+ saves.

At this point, people were leaving their games to come see what all the fuzz was about.

The conscripts rolled a panic test - and FAILED! My hands started shaking as I got ready to roll my initiative.

Theirs came up a 3. Which meant I only needed to roll a 2 to run them into the mud. I let go of the die. It came up six! I couldn't believe it. The greater part of a company of guardsmen run down and slaughtered by a SINGLE Kroot Shaper!

The club owner came over with his camera and asked to borrow my (specially converted) Kroot Shaper and took his picture with a scenic background.

Now framed and hung up on the wall of the club; with a brass plaque reading: "P'ruut - Single handedly killed 50 Imperial Guard Conscripts"

Next to him hangs a picture of a friend of mine's epic Grot's moment: "Dumfinks - Wrecked a Space Marine Land Speeder with his Pea Shoota." (that was in 2nd edition + house rules. He was able to kill the driver and the gunner failed his roll to take the controls.)


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Insurmountable quantities of epic.


Dude, that is PIMP!
Fuck yeah Kroot, they're worth 50 puny humans each!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Brother Miles, the luckiest unlucky plasgunner ever.
Overheated four times in one game...saved every time.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

That's actually a cool pose, it's just not appropriate for Space Marines.
Guardsmen however...


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

My ass it's not.
You have that thing blow up in your hands four times in a row and see how you handle it next time you have to pull the trigger


----------



## Crude (Mar 15, 2009)

keke, i played with an IG army one time in the previous edition. 

a heroic senior officer armed with a refractor field - thats a 5+ invulnerable save - managed to survive at least 3 turns of being hammered by 3 basilisks.

although this was a while ago, memory is hazy, but it was amazing...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Crude said:


> keke, i played with an IG army one time in the previous edition.
> 
> a heroic senior officer armed with a refractor field - thats a 5+ invulnerable save - managed to survive at least 3 turns of being hammered by 3 basilisks.
> 
> although this was a while ago, memory is hazy, but it was amazing...


He must have been Yarrick in disguise!


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

mine has to be my aspiring sorcerer for my thousand sons unit, its been charged by wolves-killed them all, 10 grey hunters and a rune priest-killed most of them before help arrived, 3 consecutive battle cannon shots-which he saved and about 96 lasgun shots (first rank fire, second rank fire) and survived, he hasnt died once in about 12 battles (i hope this doesnt jinx it!)


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

well my lone khorne berzerker champion nicknamed "stumpy" (on account of his one leg) with powerfist has died once in about 36 games and has glanced a landraider to death, blown a leman russ sky high, rabbit punched a hive tyrant down and last but definitely not least made a unit of 9 chaos terminators piss bolt off the table after beating one of them down by himself.

i think that khorne gave me him to me to complete many, many missions for his skull throne.

Edit: i made a typo (insert sad face here)


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

honestly? my old Kharn the Betrayer was probably my luckiest model. what i am about to tell you is not only true, but happens to him on a regular basis.

playing an apocalypse game, kharn footslogged to the front line {wasn't too hard with the smoke strategem blocking LoS for the enemy}. charges into the thick of things and looses 2 wounds. my opps forget about him so i go after a dreadnought, and cut it to bits with some awesome rolls. consolidate, nexturn move and charge a chimeria and blow it up. now kharn has my Opps attention so they fire everything at him. 2 baneblades worth of guns, 3 monolith blasts, and at least 13 lascannons fron gaurdsmen at him. what doesn't miss, he passes his invulnerable save with to go on and destroy another leman russ and a comand squad for I.G. by the end of the game, he was all that was left alive of my chaos conclave. even the mighty Abaddon had fallen by the way side.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

My stormtrooper squad, they die when i drop them into combat but they always take out more than there worth, the trusty melta gunners ALWAYS without fail get the job done haha


----------



## Commander Aurellius (Jun 11, 2009)

I had a Tau Shas'ui of my FW get charged by 5 Termies and he struck first killing 2! It was epic.... He then defied dying for a turn and saved me a killpoint, winning me the game.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Commander Aurellius said:


> I had a Tau Shas'ui of my FW get charged by 5 Termies and he struck first killing 2! It was epic.... He then defied dying for a turn and saved me a killpoint, winning me the game.


Tau doing well in melee, NOTHING is less likely!
This man wins the pissing contest


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

My Chapter Master..him and his honour guard wiped out a 20man Berzerker squad, the honour guard got killed the next round by terminator assault. He killed the remaining terminators...and the little pony tailed punk abbadon over the next 2 turns..and never took a wound. This man has yet to be killed in the 4-5 battles he's been in. He has a kill list that looks about like this..

Zerkers: 20
Abbadon: 1
Bloodthirster: 1
Masque: 1
C.Terms: 8
CSM: 15
Ork Boyz: ~30
Big Mek: 2

Wounds Taken: 4

He has the Emperor's blessing...or the almighty DGs smile upon him.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Not really a single model, but my ten-ork squad of Shoota boyz manage to, nearly every game, waltz through torrents of enemy fire, and put the smackdown on any unit they find:grin:
In CC as well.


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

Squad of 9 Sisters Repentia with a Mistress and a newly added priest. Walts through open terrain. Survive rapid fire shots from Tau, Dark Eldar and a Bladestorm from Dire Avengers (10 man squad) and rip squads in half literally before killing the nearest enemy with 2 Sisters Repentia left.

Win.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Probably my Tzeench terminator with a Reaper autocannon and a chainfist. Each game he has kicked ass. 
One time we were playing a objective style game where my oponents had to protect a tank unsing only infantry and he strode through the boltshells as if they were rain.
In another game he took out a landspeeder and a rhino with his gun before shredding a landrader in cc. True Asskicking.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Asmodeun said:


> Probably my Tzeench terminator with a Reaper autocannon and a chainfist. Each game he has kicked ass.
> One time we were playing a objective style game where my oponents had to protect a tank unsing only infantry and he strode through the boltshells as if they were rain.
> In another game he took out a landspeeder and a rhino with his gun before shredding a landrader in cc. True Asskicking.


Don't you just LOVE Chainfists?


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

Winterous said:


> Don't you just LOVE Chainfists?


That's what they're for! and not for opening cans of baked beans I may add.

May I say also, although this may have been mentioned for the 5th time on this site, Fire Warrior Shas'Ui CC with Greater Daemon of Slaanesh, wins, instability test fail, boom. FW win. Isn't that lucky?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Necron lord, the Wishmaster.

He's beat down terminators, he's chopped up a Rhino, and he's proven to be generally unstoppable- He's never once been killed permanently. They may bring him down, but then the Res Orb kicks in and he delivers a one finger salute before VoDing away with his escort of Immortals. The he appears somewhere else, and if necrons could laugh, they'd all be rolling around on the ground busting. But, alas, all they can do is kill you violently, so thats what they do. Rinse and repeat for as long as it takes for the enemy to figure out just how beastly the Wishmaster is.

I think it may have to do with all the custom modeling and super duper paint job, as well as having a name. It seems like models that have a lot of effort put into them either never die or die every time they got shot at.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

superstition ....
all my models have died so far ... my most "deadly" one so far was Mad Dok Grotsnik be he had to die nevertheless

my most "surviving" squad was my bunch of Flash gitz :grin:

and my most "dying" model is my SAG ... out of 6 times I used it ... it exploded with a 1-1 4 out of them ... the worst case was in round 2 when it didn't hit anything cause it scattered 12" in round one somewhere into the desert of our table


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Forgot to mention my reduced-to-8-man squad of Fire Warriors that got charged by an Imperial Assassin (forgot the name, but it's the one with combat drugs).

The assassin hit first with what I believe was D6+2 attacks, which in this case was 8 attacks. He killed 1 Fire Warrior.

Fire Warriors strikes back and kills him outright!

I laughed the whole evening :grin:


----------



## englhockey (Mar 19, 2009)

My luckiest model is calgar Ive had him for 5 years and has not died yet. Things he has taken down

abbadon
nightbringer
2 carnifexes
Dark Eldar Archon with 7 or so incubi
tons of orks,necrons,nidds and chaos
this guy never dies


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

One of my Obliterators once faced down a Baneblade for 3 turns of shooting (all thetanks guns shooting at it). Ended up killign it with a powerfist hit and a few 6's.

Another time he faced down a warhound titan and survived.
I call him jethro.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok, this was great. Me and my mate were playing each other. I had a 10 man Khorne bezerker squad. His LRC rolls up to them and kills all but the skull champion with a Plasma pistol. Next turm the whole LRC, 4 devastator squads (Including 4 Lascannons, 4 Plasma cannons, Missle launcher and 4 Heavy bolters) and untold amount of bolter fire. At the end of it all, he was still standing! Unfortunately, he couldn't destroy the LRC, but he did then go on to kill a 5 man SM terminator squad! Epic!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Deus Mortis said:


> Ok, this was great. Me and my mate were playing each other. I had a 10 man Khorne bezerker squad. His LRC rolls up to them and kills all but the skull champion with a Plasma pistol. Next turm the whole LRC, 4 devastator squads (Including 4 Lascannons, 4 Plasma cannons, Missle launcher and 4 Heavy bolters) and untold amount of bolter fire. At the end of it all, he was still standing! Unfortunately, he couldn't destroy the LRC, but he did then go on to kill a 5 man SM terminator squad! Epic!


O_.
Did they just not wound at all?


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

mine has to be a tau tank commander that i moddeled with a rifle...

while its not technically possible to kill him (unless you blow up his trusty 'fish) he's my fav guy :laugh:, and he gets 1 shot a game...

i remember once, my mate had a termie running around etc etc, i pinned him, with gun drones 

then, i decided to take my 1 shot... i missed, but my mate said something to the effect of 'nah, its a hit'.... i soon wiped the smile of his face, Trigger' as i now call him, wounded, and killed the Termie, with a pulse rifle:laugh:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

MrFortunato said:


> mine has to be a tau tank commander that i moddeled with a rifle...
> 
> while its not technically possible to kill him (unless you blow up his trusty 'fish) he's my fav guy :laugh:, and he gets 1 shot a game...
> 
> ...


That's a bit of a strange house rule :S
Maybe you should give him a frag grenade, and count it as a Seeker Missile 

This makes me think of the interesting conversion possibilities for the model created by the Ejection System, making that tiny Pulse pistol would be so cool


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I have a Space Marine Sgt in a tac squad with a power fist who has taken down Wraithlords, Carnifexs, Dreadnaughts, Terminators, and Deamonprinces. He's pretty bad ass.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Yesterday, my Sniper Drone team lost 2 drones on turn 1 and fell back. (3", just enough to get downstairs in the building.) On my following turn, they rallyed and went back up, a single spotter and drone left.

Throughout the game, the spotter kept missing with his markerlight, but the apparently ELITE drone never seized to impress. Needing a 5+ to hit it never missed anything, and it managed to Stun a Deff Dread (ork dreadnought) on THREE occasions, taking it out of the game completely!!

That was great fun! _Little wasp flips the chariot_, or whatever that old saying is :grin:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Needing a 5+ to hit


4+, it's got Targetting Array.


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Deathwing Brother Octavius. He basically survived:

Abbadon and Kharn in CC
120 Heavy Bolter Shots
3 Greater Daemons
And countless Bolters 

That's right, he killed Abaddon and Kharn in one battle on his own. And he has brought down ( I count them) 650 HQ in his 7 year regin.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Winterous said:


> 4+, it's got Targetting Array.


Ah, see you're right. As long as the spotter is alive though 

But that's why it kept hitting when I thought it was 5+


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

lol i guess with the number of people alive in the 41st some super heroes are bound to be born.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

unxpekted22 said:


> lol i guess with the number of people alive in the 41st some super heroes are bound to be born.


Yeah, they're called Ultra Smurfs :B


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Ah! but they are not born that way, they are genetically modified. and trained like hell.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

unxpekted22 said:


> Ah! but they are not born that way, they are genetically modified. and trained like hell.


Mere technicalities!
I'm sure if you asked any GW writer they'd tell you than all Ultra Smurfs are awesome from birth :grin:


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

plague marine champion. HE has punched out so many tanks it's outrageous. But up with ridiculous amounts of fire. 

One game, his whole squad dies while he punches out 3 tanks and then by himself gets in a rhino and goes and captures an objective in the last turn giving me the win.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

my sly marbo model, who today managed to massacre a full 20-man squad of khorne brezerkers by throwing a demo charge and killing about 15 then charging in to finish the 5 off. he has also killed a changer of ways. also forgot, he killed Abbadon


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

khorneflake said:


> my sly marbo model, who today managed to massacre a full 20-man squad of khorne brezerkers by throwing a demo charge and killing about 15 then charging in to finish the 5 off. he has also killed a changer of ways. also forgot, he killed Abbadon


:O

That's quite an achievement for a 70 point model!


----------



## trog (Apr 6, 2009)

Vet Sgt Boed 6th tactical squad 2nd company Salamanders armed with CCW/BP, melta bombs. He always the last man standing even when he dies he does enough to win me more games then i can. Off the top of my head he's kills include:
Vindicare & Cludius assaisins
6 landraiders
An assist on Abbadon
Defiler & soul grinders
theres dozens more stupid things this guy has done and pulled off with a grin that has saved my games :grin:


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Definitely has to be my Plasma Gun wielding Plague Marine name Joe Dirt :mrgreen:

Popped off many successful Plasma Gun shots. Namely killing 1-2 Carnifex off, some Crisis Suits, some Piranhas, and many of SM special characters/HQs

He has also survived so much and the funniest occasion was an apoc game against Tau and he with a couple of squad mates were left heading into the last turn for my friend and I had them go to ground on an objective. My Tau friend shot so much at him. Crisis (5-6), Broadsides(9-10), and some Fire Warriors. Granted his squadmates didn't survive, but he did :laugh:

And that is why I call him Joe Dirt because his dirt nap he took saved the game for me


----------

